#      /

## Fraxine

! , ,    -  ,      / (    ..) , -, ..   . 
    10  -    -     .     .

----------

--10.    .      .
!         .    ,   ,    .      .

----------


## ANRy

: ( )  ->  ->   .
      .

----------


## Fraxine

.  -1000 - ?   1 ?

----------


## Fraxine

-     .   ?

----------


## ANRy

.

     ,    .

:
1.  "    2012 "      .
        : _20/ _70/  _70/ _68/
2.  "    2012 "           .

 , 1000  -     -     .
    ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Fraxine

> ,    .


,     ? 
,    .    -  .

----------

http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produ...tanovka_ib_10/

----------

